# THE SAC RAC



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Sitting at the kitchen table one day, my gaze lands on a large plastic bag hanging on a knob, filled with 'single use' plastic bags like you get at the grocery store, Walmart, etc. My wandering mind sez "too bad they don't fit as wastebasket liners" and then - CLICK, the Sac Rac idea was born.*

*The first version - the 'X Rac' - was way too complicated, a classic example of over thinking an idea. The final version became the 'Sac Rac' - about as simplified as I could make it. Basically, it's one rectangle, twice, and two vertical legs. The combination of 1/2 inch fittings that form the rectangle accommodate the handles of the bags almost perfectly. *

*It's not rocket surgery. They're cheap and easy to make out of schedule 40 half inch PVC pipe and some fittings from Home Depot, Lowes, etc. I recommend a PVC cuter (Sears has a decent one, Harbor Freight not that great) and be sure to use a drop of erle on each side of the cutting blade about every 10 cuts. You can use a hacksaw and file but the plier cutter is the clean, fast way to go. You'll also need a yard stick and pencil, and a rubber mallet to tap the thing together. *

*I've made about two dozen of these for friends and neighbors and have yet to glue one together - too messy. I suppose it could be pop riveted but it's not necessary - the structure doesn't separate. I've tested a single bag with 24 lbs. of weight plates and it didn't fail. Occasionally a bag might have a quarter inch hole in the bottom, but just double or triple bag it, or replace it. You can use this thing most anywhere - kitchen, bathroom, shop, motor home, etc., as long as you don't mind seeing PVC. (It might not pass the Martha Stewart test but you can't please everyone.) Un-printed furniture grade PVC is available on the net but it's spendy.*

*Pros: It's very easy to drop the bag out of the bottom and tie it off with the handles; makes for a light load to take to the main garbage can. This thing is a useful way to help recycle some of these ubiquitous, annoying bags. BTW, California recently banned these plastic bags. No comment.*

*Cons: When the bag is suspended, ideally the opening in the rectangle could be a little wider for larger trash, but it's not an idea-killer; the hole size of the bag handles dictate that width.*

*Fittings: (All 1/2 inch schedule 40) 4 tees, 8 ninety degree elbows. If you plan to make more than one, it's prolly cheaper to buy contractor bags of tees and elbows.*

*Cut list: ( All 1/2 inch schedule 40 PVC pipe) 4 horizontal stringers @ 15 inches, 2 vertical legs @ 14 inches, 8 short pieces @ 1&3/8 inches to connect the tees horizontally to an elbow.*


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I'm seeing a late-nite info-mercial in your future...


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...I'm seeing a late-nite info-mercial in your future...


*" ... But wait, there's more!"*


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool Idea..Looks to work rather well....Like you say Cailf..has banned the plastic bags,,,I am sure other

states will follow...Nice too see some thing that people can use..like your bag holder..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nicely done. I like the detailed supply list. Makes it easy. You did all the hard work.


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Good work! Makes using them as garbage receptacles a lot easier.


----------

